# Betta Discoloration



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

My betta who is now recovering from Swimming bladder disorder has very oddly colored gills.

I havent fed him much in about a month to heal him from the Swimming bladder disorder. He only eats a small portion of pea every other day. Every 3 days I give him an epsom salt bath.


Now, he looks pathetic, his marvelous coloration...gone... his strength...gone... his gills are sporting a blue ish color. Whats this about? 

Also, Ive had this 10 gallon tank for about 2 months now and im still having trouble with ammonia and nitrite. Why is this?
the betta is alone
Also the water is VERY hard.
Temp is between 78-83 degrees F. 8)


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Tank water is too hot. Remove the heater or turn it down to about 75 degrees F.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

Im not using a heater... :lol:  lol


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Uhh...maybe put a fan on it during the day?


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah... Im gueessing its just his nutrition or somethin...after all, ive only been feeding him peas and yet hes still having difficulties; isnt constipation but either a tumor or just a deformity


----------

